# Laryngite



## Emily (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes,

Je dois travailler avec une fraterie mercredi, je viens de recevoir un SMS , il est quand même plus de 22h 🤔 la maman s'excuse de me déranger ben oui !
Ils viennent d'emmener le petit aux urgences car impossible d'avoir un rendez vous chez le médecin.
Le petit a une laryngite et la maman me demande si je veux bien accueillir les enfants mercredi à savoir que je les aient mercredi, jeudi et vendredi, avec une grande amplitude horaire et d'autres accueillis évidemment.

Si je ne me trompe pas la laryngite est contagieuse non ? 
Par la toux
Les postillons 
La bave...

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire 😟
Je ne veux pas attraper une laryngite ni que les autres petits l'attrapent.
Je sors d'une otite chez l'une, un autre revient demain mais il n'est pas en forme avec ordonnance et là une laryngite 😭

Les parents veulent ma peau ou quoi 🤣

Que faire, encore une petite de salaire ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir.

Sans vous vexer...ce sont des maladies bien courantes.
C'est votre choix de ne pas vouloir accueillir donc pas de salaire. 

Ce sont les aléas de notre métier. Il faut gérer et faire cohabiter petits pas en forme et les autres.

Oui on peut attraper toutes sortes de maladies ou de virus..c'est le job.

Pour éviter toute contamination..ou au moins les réduire..
..il y a le masque.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

A vous de voir si vous voulez les acceuillir ou pas .... Si vous refuser ça risque d être du sans solde sauf si vous avez une clause a se sujet dans votre contrat

Nous sommes en automne ou toutes les maladies font leur apparition
Perso même avec une laryngite je les acceuils 
Comme dit generalmetal vous pouvez mettre un masque si vous avez peur d être contaminé


----------



## piwonski (25 Octobre 2022)

Je rejoins @GénéralMétal1988 
Maladie virale contagieuse mais sans gravité pour la plupart des cas 
Ne faisant pas partie des évictions obligatoires 
Si troubles respiratoires graves, vous faîtes le 15 mais ça reste TRES rare 
Des corticoïdes peuvent être prescrits mais ils seront pris le matin avant de venir chez l'AM 
Je suis infirmière reconvertie en AM, je peux vous rassurer que c'est un virus classique de saison 
Gestes barrières si vous préférez 
Après, c'est vous seule qui connaissez vos propres limites


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je garde un très mauvais souvenir de la laryngite 

L'année passé j'avais 5 accueillis dont une fratrie 
Le petit dernier de 12 mois commençait à avoir la voix cassée et j'ai fait part aux parents de son état dans la journée pour qu'ils viennent le récupérer et consulter 

On ne m'a pas prise au sérieux 
Dans la nuit ils ont du faire appel au samu car le petit était en détresse respiratoire 
Il le garde le mercredi et veulent me le déposer le jeudi car il est sous traitement 

Je refuse l'enfant 
Jeudi dans la journée rebelotte son état s'aggrave 
Il est transporté  en urgence au CHU
Il  est resté 15 jours en réanimation 

Je me dit que j'ai bien fait de ne pas vouloir accueillir car cela aurait pu être dramatique et j'ai évité la contamination des, autres enfants


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

D'ici à mercredi il ira mieux sans doute.
Je répondrais que c'est au medecin qu'elle doit poser cette question: son état permet il d'être accueilli en milieu collectif, sera t il contagieux, est ce grave...
Un rhume aussi c'est contagieux, une conjonctivite aussi mais on n'en meurt pas...
Je porterais un masque.


----------



## Emily (25 Octobre 2022)

La maman est allée aux urgences mais je n'en sais pas plus.
J'ai demandé à la maman de surveiller la fièvre et de me tenir au courant.


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

une urgence pour une simple laryngite????
hummmm doit y avoir un autre truc... 🤔


----------



## Emily (25 Octobre 2022)

Kikine la maman m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de place avant le 31 octobre chez le médecin donc les parents ont préféré aller aux urgences


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Quel âge a cet enfant ? 
À tu des acceuillis en bas âge ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit si il est stipulé sur ton contrat que tu n'acceptes pas les enfants malades tu ai en droit de refuser d'accueillir cet enfant car c'est une maladie contagieuse 

À toi de voir si tu acceptes ou pas 
Il n'y a que toi qui peut prendre la décision


----------



## Emily (25 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam cet enfant a 2 ans, il a une petite soeur de 3 mois puis j'accueille un autre enfant de 2 ans, une de 3 et enfin une autre de 11 mois.
Rien de spécial n'est stipulé dans mon contrat.
Cela va de soit lorsqu'il y a une maladie qui est contagieuse que l'on garde son enfant afin de protéger tout le monde enfin c'est ce que je pense tout comme un enfant qui a de la fièvre est mieux chez lui.

Pendant deux ans j'ai travaillé avec une famille qui ne soigné JAMAIS l'enfant, du coup tous les autres enfants étaient malades c'était très compliqué et les parents n'en pouvaient plus car eux allaient chez le médecin.

Nous savons bien que les enfants sont souvent malade à cette période et que cela peut durer longtemps.
Il faut juste que les parents prennent conscience que leur enfant est malade peut être contagieux ou fiévreux et qu'il est mieux auprès de sa famille.
Maintenant je travaille même si l'enfant est malade.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

@Emily 

Les enfants qui viennent malades sont « isolés » des autres ... maximum au lit si malade et dans la salle à part des autres. Les parents sont prévenus et essayent d’y remédier en les soignant vite malgré pénurie de médecins et qui de + souvent ne donnent que du doliprane.

Mettre masque vis à vis de l’enfant, et aérer au maximum. Il fait beau et bon donc fenêtre ouverte


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

une laryngite n'est elle pas une inflammation du larynx? Du coup cela peut il être un virus, une bactérie ou tout simplement un coup de froid (dans la dernier cas ça ne serait alors pas contagieux).  
Perso si j'ai un doute je porte un masque.


----------

